# Just missed the skunk



## slim357 (Apr 4, 2008)

I headed down to the river today around 11:30, the weather was overcast, and just lookin like it wanted to rain, air temp was around the 50's and there was a stead breeze blowing. The tide was on its way out when I got to my spot (it was a little higher than normal due to last nights rain) started fishing with my hand poured worms, after about an hour with no bites I put on a slider grub, after about half an hour with that and no bites i was ready to give up, I had brought my crankin stick out with and hadnt throwin it that much so i decided to make one last cast with it. Well on my 6th or 7th last cast, I felt a tick after pulling my crankbait over a rock, at first I was weary on settin gup on it because if it was snagged I would be losing my bait, I set up anyways, and it was about a 2 pounder. After that I stuck around for another half an hour or so with no more bites. I always end up fishing longer if I catch something when im about to leave, I start thinkin well maybe the bites on now.


----------



## Jim (Apr 4, 2008)

Nice report...no skunk.

I do the same thing. If I'm not catching and am about to leave and I catch one...I'm There for a little while longer.


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 4, 2008)

Jim said:


> Nice report...no skunk.
> 
> I do the same thing. If I'm not catching and am about to leave and I catch one...I'm There for a little while longer.



Ditto on the nice catch, and the staying longer after a catch


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 4, 2008)

Nice catch - see you are working on the cell phone camera one hand pose - WTG!

I hate it when I get a last second bite - I have to stay for at least and hour more


----------



## slim357 (Apr 4, 2008)

would have prob stayed a little longer but i hung up and lost my glass fat rap (and it was the only one i had with me). As for the phone pic, its much easier than trying to figure out the timer on my camera, plus whenever i take my camera out with me, theres nothing to take any pics of.


----------



## jkbirocz (Apr 4, 2008)

Nice catch, all of those bass you are catching are nice and fat. Keep it up.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Apr 4, 2008)

jkbirocz said:


> all of those bass you are catching are nice and fat


That's what I was thinking. That is a nice bass!


----------

